# Boston HERF??



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

My wife and I will be visiting Beantown in August to attend the Flip Flop Regatta. I have two days I might be able to sneak away and meet someone to smoke some cigars!!

Tentatively, Thursday evening Aug 9th and more definitely, Sunday afternoon Aug 12th will work. We are staying near Copley Sq. Any brothers want to meet for a mini HERF close to here?

Thanks. :ss


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

There's a couple places in town that make for good herfing. I've been to one at Chruchills before, it was very nice and I'd recommend. I am unlikely to make it but will if plans change.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ah...yes ! :ss

Let me know. There are a few places close to your hotel.

Cigar Masters is in walking distance for you.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dang, I leave town that a week before. I'll be there early august, late august, and most of early sept


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> Dang, I leave town that a week before. I'll be there early august, late august, and most of early sept


Then we need to get together and herf a bit........:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Then we need to get together and herf a bit........:ss


I just checked

August 1st to August 6th
August 21st to August 31st
Sept 19th to Sept 24th


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump for Fred. I hope some of you guys get the chance to meet up with him while he's in Boston. I had the pleasure of chatting with him tonight over a few beers & great cigars... 











He's pretty smooth with the waitresses as well  (j/k) :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> I just checked
> 
> August 1st to August 6th
> August 21st to August 31st
> Sept 19th to Sept 24th


Come to Churchills on the 27th ...........:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump for Boston BOTLs - Please join us.

Sunday, August 12th at 2 PM near Copley Square.

I'm looking forward to meeting Richard (RPB67) and Jim (Mr. Pink) and smoking some cigars and learning about the leaf.

I hope to meet you there. Please PM me for details. :ss

Fred


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump

Last Call... Boston HERF

Sunday, August 12th at 2 PM near Copley Square.

Please PM me for details. Thanks.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I back in Detroit for the next week. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Beekman Poole (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I have some time! I'm also visiting from Socal for the summer and spending my time in southern maine! Somebody PM me and let me know the details- It's about a 1.2 hour drive from where I am.. Looking forward to meeting some fellow BOTL

Coleman-


----------

